# Chattering Cats



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Tonight I was highly amused when a gnat was flying around my front room.

The siamese were going beserk for this fly....Zac was making like a howling sound but Zara was chattering.. Not sure how to explain it except her mouth was chattering really fast and it was like she was talking

Anyone else got a cat thats bottom lip chatter really fast? lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh yes I know what you mean!

BooBoo done this and Cleo does too. Bailey doesn't though 
When she's chasing a fly or a moth she chatters, and it sounds so sweet. I keep trying to get a video shot of her doing it but always miss it!


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

My female cat does this when she sees a bird in the garden, she makes a nack nack nack sound too, lol, if Iopen the window for her she runs the opposite way, so she obviously doesn't want to chase it (although she's never been into chasing birds only moths).


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

LOL It tickled me up and I thought it was cute (but abit odd) hehe - Does anyone know what it actually means? x


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes! it means if I get hold of you it will mean curtains for you! because I'm going to eat you


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

My Macy chatters when she's bird watching, i guess its an excited noise?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha my 2 go mad for flies! Alfie will meow really loud, like a howl and Lola chats at them lol strange!


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Both mine chatter at birds through window, Daisy suddenly jumps with a funny meow if she chases a moth.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

My Snowy chatters when bird watching.. her jaw moves in a peculiar way and a very low noise comes out..


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

may said:


> Yes! it means if I get hold of you it will mean curtains for you! because I'm going to eat you


LOL  Sound about right..xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Tickles me when they chatter-the older girls chatter when the birds get cheeky fresh on their run roofs,but the kittens do this and sort of go nyah when they have a sock or a toy or something-even though no-one wants whatever it is they have


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Well I found it highly amusing and was considering opening my window earlier to let a moth in to wind them up lol...Love it when they run riot cheeky little things. x


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

My two "gnash" at birds before they stalk them. They're become quiet prolific little hunters now bless 'em. God knows how with all the racket they make!


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> My two "gnash" at birds before they stalk them. They're become quiet prolific little hunters now bless 'em. God knows how with all the racket they make!


Aww bless - they aren't going to catch any birds gnashing away now


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

All mine do it 
Biscuit is the worst for it though she's a right little killer bless her


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

On that note is it safe when a cat eats a fly? Because flies are dirty miniature beasts full of s*** - literally??


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> On that note is it safe when a cat eats a fly? Because flies are dirty miniature beasts full of s*** - literally??


Flys are a good source of taurine!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> On that note is it safe when a cat eats a fly? Because flies are dirty miniature beasts full of s*** - literally??


I think it is if you keep the cats up to date with worming etc hun xx


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Flys are a good source of taurine!


Taurine??? Like hypo stuff?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

my siamese cat doesnt chat as much as some , but as for my black ori , well she has a habbit of talking for about an hour when i go to bed and running round my bed , i omly have a futon so she could just jump on, but no she has to do her rituals !!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

cats4eva said:


> Tonight I was highly amused when a gnat was flying around my front room.
> 
> The siamese were going beserk for this fly....Zac was making like a howling sound but Zara was chattering.. Not sure how to explain it except her mouth was chattering really fast and it was like she was talking
> 
> Anyone else got a cat thats bottom lip chatter really fast? lol


*
yep  one of my kittens does it to everything that flies,  but he dont make any noise when he does it, my other kittens just goes mentle running every where chasing them, *


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> Taurine??? Like hypo stuff?


I thought it was something for their eyesight. 

oh just googled it...
Free Information About Why Cats Need Taurine

I dunno why I thought eyes... is it in carrots? Myabe thats why...he he.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Alfie ate a fly last night! he headbutted it so it got squashed on the window.. he picked it up ran across the room with it in his mouth and then ate it!! disgusting!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Alfie ate a fly last night! he headbutted it so it got squashed on the window.. he picked it up ran across the room with it in his mouth and then ate it!! disgusting!


charming manners alfie has, he coulda used a knife and fork!!! lol


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha he looked like he enjoyed it! LOL


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

I often find spiders legs, and half chewed crickets


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

helz said:


> I dunno why I thought eyes... is it in carrots? Myabe thats why...he he.


Because a lack of taurine can cause blindness?


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

Oscars been catching butterflies, he makes that chatting noise and then ponces on them.


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Because a lack of taurine can cause blindness?


oh okay, so I wasn't completly off the track then. thats good to know. he he.


----------

